# Wathose Bauchgröße



## HSV1887 (27. Januar 2020)

Moin,

ich brauche dringend eine Wathose, da ich allerdings ein paar Kilo mehr auf die Waage bringe ist die Auswahl recht begrenzt.

Diese hier ist aktuell die einzige die im günstigen Bereich liegt.
Da sie nur hin und wieder zum Einsatz kommt möchte ich keine 200€ ausgeben.
Mich würde interessieren ob jmd hier was zur Qualität der Hose sagen kann oder eine Alternative kennt.

Danke im voraus sagt Volker


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo Volker 
Cormoran hat auch Bauchgrößen und ist nicht teuer .
Kenne die Hose allerdings nicht und bei Cormoran sollte man auf jeden Fall genau hinsehen! Nicht immer ist die Qualität auf höchstem Niveau. .....optisch ist sie im Internet betrachtet aber schön !

LG Michael 

PS : Wenn es um Angelkleidung in großen Größen geht, immer mal bei Sachen für Jäger gucken, da gibt es oft die bessere Auswahl.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Januar 2020)

Auch bei Wathosen ruhig bei Jäger gucken, meine ist auch eigentlich für die Entenjagd gedacht.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (27. Januar 2020)

HSV1887 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich brauche dringend eine Wathose, da ich allerdings ein paar Kilo mehr auf die Waage bringe ist die Auswahl recht begrenzt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die auch. Sie ist nix Dolles und nur für die warmen Tage geeignet, aber für den Preis ok. War bei mir bisher auch nur 2 Mal im letzten Jahr im Einsatz. Man sollte sie am Anfang aber nicht in der Wohnung aufbewahren, da sie doch sehr stark nach Chemie riecht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Januar 2020)

Ich habe meine hier in England bestellt, da musst du die "full bodied" wählen.

Besonders angenehm finde ich die Boots mit dem kurzen,weichem Schaft. 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/NEOPRENE-CH...555:m:mzhMRDYE7efRAEBUaem2h0g&redirect=mobile


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe meine hier in England bestellt, da musst du die "full bodied" wählen.
> 
> Besonders angenehm finde ich die Boots mit dem kurzen,weichem Schaft.
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/NEOPRENE-CH...555:m:mzhMRDYE7efRAEBUaem2h0g&redirect=mobile


 Hi, ich  hab auch eine von Bison.
Die sind echt gut.
Wenn dir @HSV1887 ne Hüftwathose reicht wäre die Prima.
https://www.amazon.de/Bison-atmungsaktiver-Strumpffu%C3%9F-wasserfester-Gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe/dp/B074WBRHL2/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Wathose+Bison&qid=1580217006&sr=8-3

Ich will gleich dazu sagen, das ich auch nicht schlank bin.
Die hat aber auch Hosenträger und ist sehr angenehm zu tragen.


----------

